# cargo carrier



## JudgeCardozo (Oct 20, 2004)

does anyone have a roof rack on their TT? if so, please let me know what you think. i saw a line on the audi website stating that the factory rack is designed to come on and off easily and quickly. is this accurate? 
I don't have a TT, but am considering purchasing one. from looking quickly at some parked cars, i didn't see any obvious mount points.
some years ago i owned a corrado with a roof rack and it served me well to get me to all of my various sporting destinations that require a roof rack (biking, surfing, skiing)
pictures would be appreciated
thanks


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

don't know how they'd mount a roof rack on the TT, but I could dig it. 
Kudos on the Corrado, I have a green one in my garage awaiting an overhaul.


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

I have seen a Porsche rack on a Cab 4S I didn't think it was possible either


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the manual shows mounting points for a roof rack.


----------



## JudgeCardozo (Oct 20, 2004)

if anyone wants to take a quick spin through their manual to see what it says about a roof rack, and would be willing to post that info here, i would certainly be interested


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (JudgeCardozo)*

Page 83 of the 2009 TT/TTS manual shows the mounting points for the roof rack. They are tucked under the weather strip, and not visible. Max. weight is 75lbs. I imagine Audi sells a specific rack for the TT?


----------



## JudgeCardozo (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks Domm. i'm sure audi does sell a specific rack, and i'm sure it isn't cheap. if anyone ever gets the rack and wants to post a review and/or pictures, please do!


----------



## JudgeCardozo (Oct 20, 2004)

has anyone racked up their TT yet?


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (JudgeCardozo)*

Here is the link from the audi store. You might be able to find a better price.
http://www.audi-collection.com...lcat=


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: cargo carrier (JudgeCardozo)*

Yes, I just installed the Audi Carrier bars on my TTS and am very happy with them.
They are very easy to install and remove once you read the instructions, as I thought I'd "wing it" and surprised I did not damage my roof. 
There are attachment points (bolts) under the uppermost weather-stripping. The box includes a very high tech piece of plastic (a thin credit card?) used the gently expose bolts from the weather strip. Once you see them, it's very easy.
I am very pleased how the roof bars are made and have had them on my S4 & R32, versus those built by Thule & Yakima.
The only catch, which is even more significant on these TT "roof carrier bars" was that they are quite large in circumference, compared to the Thule (round) or Yakima (rectangle) [I may have these mixed]. 
I'm not sure if Audi wants you to buy their specific attachment appliances (ie, bike rack, roof basket, surfboard carrier, kayak mount, etc.) but it does limit you.
I bought the roof bars so that I can haul my road bike. Due to the fat nature of the bars, comparatively, there are very few Yakima & Thule mounts that will fit them. I settled for a Universal Yakima Bike Mount which had a very wide attachment fore & aft and am very pleased with it. Granted there were a couple of other mount systems I preferred, they simply won't fit because they're designed for the smaller diamter Yakima & Thule bars.
The nice thing about the Audi roof bars are the nice clean aero look, plus you don't have extra bars "hanging" past the roof support posts as in the Yakima & Thule.
If you go with Yakima or Thule base bars you'll have all of the roof mount options available to you. Your preference here.
I'll attach a quick pic in a couple of days.


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: cargo carrier (KK Moto)*

i look forward to your pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: cargo carrier (353S)*

Just a thought...
But I think if I were buying a car and I already knew I was going to need carry things on my TT...I might consider buying something a little bit more practical...
But given the roof rack seems to mount so well, maybe it's not such a bad idea after all!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: cargo carrier (TPE_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TPE_A3* »_Just a thought...
But I think if I were buying a car and I already knew I was going to need carry things on my TT...I might consider buying something a little bit more practical...


True, but isn't this the same reason people give for buying ginormous SUV's. "... I may need to tow a boat..... I may need to haul 7 people..... etc" when in fact most of the vehicles drive a single person to and from work/ school.
The TT is a very utilitarian vehicle compared to other vehicles of similar size/ performance.
Which also brings me back to my Anti-American Euro-Snob conspiracy. Why no (performance) wagons here. Quit bringing the Q-series vehicles. Allroads & S/ RS Avants Rule!
Buy what you will use 95% of the time.
Roof racks rock!


----------



## jwestpro (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: cargo carrier (KK Moto)*

Funny, I agree but there are no wagons in your list of autos past or present







From your list, I am quite sure you'd enjoy the E63 wagon or one like my S4 Avant. BMW 328iT/6 was fun for the 18 months we used it and so was even the Subaru Outback 3.0R I had. This S4 is my favorite wagon so far though.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: cargo carrier (jwestpro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwestpro* »_Funny, I agree but there are no wagons in your list of autos past or present







From your list, I am quite sure you'd enjoy the E63 wagon or one like my S4 Avant. BMW 328iT/6 was fun for the 18 months we used it and so was even the Subaru Outback 3.0R I had. This S4 is my favorite wagon so far though.


I like the way you think (warped minds think alike?). Back when I had my S4 I was torn between an S4 Avant and RS4. I ultimately ordered an RS4 and impatiently cancelled it and got the Cayman S. 
Still having my hauling needs unfulfilled, I went into 3 local Mercedes dealerships. Of course none of them had E63 wagons in stock ( I believe MB sold some 22-25 2008 E63 Wagons). 2 dealers outrights refused to even order me one and aggressively persuaded me to the ML63. I resisted again and again until I realized that getting a Euro-only tow kit shipped, installed, and all of the dealers telling me MB USA will immediately void any engine & drivetrain "issues" once it is installed. Total BS since it's a factory option if ordered outside the of the US.
I ultimately relented and got the ML63. It's a beast, no question. 
Anyways, I'll post some TTS roof rack picks this afternon


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: cargo carrier (KK Moto)*

As Promised................









_Modified by KK Moto at 1:54 PM 7-19-2009_


_Modified by KK Moto at 6:01 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: cargo carrier (KK Moto)*











_Modified by KK Moto at 6:02 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: cargo carrier (KK Moto)*











_Modified by KK Moto at 6:02 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: cargo carrier (KK Moto)*

PLEASE NOTE!!!!!!!
Look at the diameter of the actual roof bars. This is what I was referring to regarding the Audi factory bars versus Thule (rectangle) and Yakima (round) bars.
In my opinion, the Audi bars are aesthetically much nicer to have on and have exceptional build quaiity. There is no overhang which is typical with Thule & Yakima. 
If you look closely, you will see why Yakima & Thule have an advantage here. The Audi crossbars are just plain big. 
I had to search for a bike mount that would fit. I really wanted the Yakima Sprocket Rocket bike mount, as it is shorter and would not limit the hatch opening. I settled for the Yakima Universal bike mount which both front and rear clamps are extended to their max.
Audi clearly wants you to buy their own adaptation systems. I do believe the Audi system is superior, it just appears proprietary and doesn't play well with much from Yakima & Thule.











_Modified by KK Moto at 1:41 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: cargo carrier (KK Moto)*









The "Bolt" is right under my fingers.... It is just a hardened point, there is nothing to tighten


_Modified by KK Moto at 6:03 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: cargo carrier (KK Moto)*


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: cargo carrier (KK Moto)*










This was my greatest concern. Access to the hatch. Fortunately, with even a fairly long bike rack, the hatch opens easily with very little limitation.


----------



## jwestpro (Feb 6, 2008)

You could have just gotten the trays that are extruded aluminum and cut them off just behind the tire mount. I did this on some car, forget which but still have those. I like my 3 sprocket rockets better though.


----------



## JudgeCardozo (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks KK
is it easy to pop them on and off with the bike trays attached?


_Modified by JudgeCardozo at 8:05 PM 7/19/2009_


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (JudgeCardozo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JudgeCardozo* »_thanks KK
is it easy to pop them on and off with the bike trays attached?

_Modified by JudgeCardozo at 8:05 PM 7/19/2009_

I actually have not removed the roof bars with bike trays still installed, and probably would not. I'm sure it could be done however I would think that could put some lateral stress on the bolts holding the trays to the roof bars.
Plus, I could easily fit all both cross bars and bike racks in a baseball duffle.... much easier to store.
I also have a Yakima basket and and all-weather Yakima bag that fits and secures inside the basket; and ultimately store it against a wall (it's not small) when not in use (most of the time). I usually put 4 track tires in the basket on the roof.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (jwestpro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwestpro* »_You could have just gotten the trays that are extruded aluminum and cut them off just behind the tire mount. I did this on some car, forget which but still have those. I like my 3 sprocket rockets better though.

There are many retrofit options if you want to get creative. 
Namely, the channel that runs the top length of the cross bars (comes with a rubber "pad" to fill said channel) is designed to accept an inverted locking bolt (sorry I don't know the real name of this bolt.... but it basically has a round head, square flange below the head, fits in the channel pointing up, attach whatever devices, etc).
This would definitely allow for more and much cleaner attachment options. 
I do not have any of the Audi attachment pieces but I believe they lock into this and some of the grooves found in the cross bars.
FYI


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (KK Moto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KK Moto* »_I also have a Yakima basket and and all-weather Yakima bag that fits and secures inside the basket; and ultimately store it against a wall (it's not small) when not in use (most of the time). I usually put 4 track tires in the basket on the roof.

I'd be interested to see how the basket fits. Audi wants almost $800 for their basket. Next time you put it on, may be you can take a picture










_Modified by sergecur99 at 8:47 AM 7/20/2009_


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (sergecur99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sergecur99* »_
I'd be interested to see how the basket fits. Audi wants almost $800 for their basket. Next time you put it on, may be you can take a picture









_Modified by sergecur99 at 8:47 AM 7/20/2009_

I'll get some pics of the Yakima Basket up in a few weeks. I would reconsider an $800 basket from Audi. I'm sure it's nice but with most things OEM, very $$$$$.
I currently have the extension piece in my basket which allows for 2 storage areas (the Yakima all-weather bags fit inside of each space and have a large capacity) though would be clearly too large for the TT. 
The regular basket should work just fine.


----------

